# Wiring Diagram Help



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I am getting close to wiring for the skiff I am building and have a question. I get the whole fuse box and switch panel piece of the equation, but I don't get the on/off switch and alternator. If anyone has a wiring diagram for a skiff with two batteries and a trolling motor, that would be great. I want to charge both batteries with the alternator if doable. What changes need to be made from the images below?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't believe that an outboard's alternator is capable of properly charging even a single TM battery especially if it is drained. Most people wire a skiff with a single small starting battery (Odyssey PC1200 or similar) and have the TM as a separate system with either an external or on-board charger. Another option to look into is the newish Power Pole charge, I have not used it but it looks like a good product and is a hybrid onboard charger. 

Below is a diagram I made a while back that shows a simple install of the house system, I like to do it this way and have the TM separate so I can just charge it as needed.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I have heard firsthand that the power pole charge is a fairly flawed system except for those folks running bass tournaments. It will kill batteries if not hooked up to 120V all the time.

I can’t speak to the smaller outboards but given my 12V experience, any charging source will charge any number of batteries. It depends on load and whether the alternator will be able to keep up. Which, should not be an issue unless you have enough sound system in your boat to drain them.

Your diagram is correct for battery wiring. To charge both batteries with the alternator, place the switch in “1+2”. I always do this while running. If you’re ever stationary (engine off), I place the switch in 1 or 2 so I don’t kill one battery. If I drain one, I can always switch to the other to start, then switch back to dual to charge.

Now the big question is: do you plan running a 12V or 24V trolling motor? Kind of a dumb question because I’m not sure if there is even a 12V trolling motor out there.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I’ll just go ahead and say, I don’t know of anyone that have ever done this but it is POSSIBLE to run a 24V trolling motor off of the house batteries with some additional battery switches that are hooked up properly. Typically people don’t do this as it’s an easy way to start a fire and fry some electronics.

The standard process is to run separate batteries for your trolling motor and buy an on board charger for them. Charge them when you’re home.

If you want a diagram on how to wire up the house batteries for the trolling motor, I can make one, but you’re on your own in terms of liability. Also, you won’t be able to run any other electronics on the boat if you do it that way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

To charge two separate batteries with the outboard you need a Blue Seas ACR


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> To charge two separate batteries with the outboard you need a Blue Seas ACR


Not true. I do it all the time. A simple two way battery switch will charge both batteries at the same time with no ill side effects.

Although I will say, repeatedly charging two batteries this way with one frequently depleted (I.e. running stereo and electronics off the same battery every time) will likely lead to premature failure of one or both batteries, but not by some crazy margin. I do it all of the time, just switch between which battery I use while stopped, and have never had issues.

The ACR is a great idea to keep them segregated to prevent what I'm mentioning above, although as I mentioned - totally not necessary.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

HullMarineProducts said:


> Not true. I do it all the time. A simple two way battery switch will charge both batteries at the same time with no ill side effects.
> 
> Although I will say, repeatedly charging two batteries this way with one frequently depleted (I.e. running stereo and electronics off the same battery every time) will likely lead to premature failure of one or both batteries, but not by some crazy margin. I do it all of the time, just switch between which battery I use while stopped, and have never had issues.
> 
> The ACR is a great idea to keep them segregated to prevent what I'm mentioning above, although as I mentioned - totally not necessary.


Didn’t say it was the only way 😁


----------

